# what's gonna happen if i took 3 birth control pills ?



## urbanD0LL (Oct 2, 2009)

at once , just now ? i missed 2 days so i took two , and then stopped and just popped in the other one. i'm so scared , has anyone ever done this too ?


----------



## fuzz (Oct 2, 2009)

Yah iv done it and nothins happend to me.But i did notice my period came late by one day.I dont think ur suppose to do that,but i did it many times and i was ok.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 2, 2009)

With me i get the worst stomach pains in the world!! It hurts like nobody's business. Nothing else has happened to me


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah nothing is going to happen other than stomach cramps maybe or you may spot bleed a bit...but when you miss a pill it's just best to resume taking them immediately when you miss...Taking two one day is not gonna make up for the days you missed unfortunately.
If you are worried you may get pregnant I would say if you have been taking them for quite awhile I doubt it because they are in your system...But has it happened before to someone yes....


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 2, 2009)

I doubt anything will happen but you're not supposed to take three in one day. If you missed 2 days in a row you're supposed to just stop taking it and wait till your period comes and then begin taking a new pack on the first day of your period. If you only missed one day you just take two pills the next day. (it usually has instructions on what to do if you missed pills on the pack of your pills)


----------



## user79 (Oct 2, 2009)

You'll probably start puking. 3 in one day is way too much!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for the replies girls. i read some people started bleeding so idk , i don't want 2 periods within 2-3 weeks !! hopefully nothing happens, no stomach ache, no puking, cramps ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope not girl...But I have taken 2 before and it started me to bleeding but it only lasted for like a day ...Don't do that anymore !!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, don't do that anymore! I set an alarm on my phone so I don't forget! Be sure to check the instructions on your pills, you may need to skip the days with sugar pills and start a new pack early depending on what you take.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 3, 2009)

Also, different pills have different amounts of hormone in them. So I would probably use alternate protection for pregnancy until you start your new pack. Hope you feel ok =)


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_at once , just now ? i missed 2 days so i took two , and then stopped and just popped in the other one. i'm so scared , has anyone ever done this too ?_

 
Nothing life threatening BUT don't be surprised if you end up with nausea and vomiting.  Also, please do not forget to use extra protection for the rest of this pack. 

Most 28 day cycle BCP (3 weeks active and 1 week placebo) that are not bi or triphasic are easy to catch up. Biphasic and triphasic pills have different guidelines for how to catch up  If you miss 2 doses then double up the first day and then thesecond day instead of taking 3 at once.  If you miss more than 3 days, you may as well just throw away the pack and start again because more than likely you'll either get your period or spot for some time.

 Dr_Girlfriend, Pharm.D (damn I'm such a dork LOL)

PM me if you have any additional questions.  HTH.

Oh yeah, don't feel bad about missing them or screwing up your routine.  It happens to the best of us.  Hell, I'm a pharmacist and did that once.  Never again... never again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this made sense.  I just came off a 16 hour shift and my Ambien is starting to kick in.


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea, with all the pills I've taken, if you miss 2 days, on the 3rd, you're to take 2 (the two days you missed) and on the 4th take 2 (from the 3rd and the current).

I take mine at night (I work nights and it's always been easier for me to remember, plus I'm awake at 9pm way more than 7-9AM), so I've missed two, but I remember like 10hrs after forgetting the 2nd, so I take 2 then, and then one, 14hrs later, my normal time. Or sometimes, if I miss 1 at 9pm and don't remember until 24 hrs later, I take 1, take another 12 hours later, and take the next, on time, 12 hrs later. Make since? It seems to have worked for me. No babies, yet! Haha.

*ALSO*: If you ever, EVER, miss 2 pills, in a row, you are to use a back up protection (condoms, etc.) for a full week!

And yes, if you miss 3, throw away the pack and start a new. (Not sure if his holds true for Seasonale-type pills, such as I'm on, but thank god I haven't missed 3!)


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 6, 2009)

i have done it and threw up so much that i probably threw up all of the pills i took that day 
i would never do that again


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks so much for the replies , i started cramping & bleeding ever since , not my regular period flow though a little lighter but it's really dark. i 'll just get off them for a while , i'm feeling really confused since that mistake. i just hope i don't get my period again which was due for next week ... wow , i have messed up BIG TIME .


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah that is what happened to me as well...Just don't take anymore and start a new pack after your cycle ...Mine was dark too it's like the last day of your cycle kind of period....i would call the Dr...and ask if you should wait til you have a full cycle or start a new pack on Sunday after this one...I hope you feel better


----------



## JillBug (Oct 12, 2009)

when i took 4 within a 2 day time period i puked all day and had a period for 2 weeks straight!! never again am i making that mistake!


----------



## Kesia12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well everyone gets different  effects towards it , to me I felt nausea and threw up clots of blood. I don't recommend anyone to do this. I've done two effort not three and this time that I did three I feel horrible, and will never do it again.


----------



## ilenaburnett (Jul 31, 2012)

I did the same thing. My mom forgot where she misplaced my birth control for like 2 days and she finally found them tonight. So I took Sundays, Mondays and Tuesdays (tonight) which is three pills at once. I did this because when I had done this before I was fine. This time I definitely have the WORST stomach pains, I feel like im going to throw up.


----------



## goks (Nov 19, 2012)

I had sex on sunday then forgot to take the pill on sunday night and monday, when i realised on tuesday, i took all 3 at once, then puked couple of hours later, then i had sex on the following sunday, do you think ill became pregnant?


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Euh yes you might be pregnant or just sick because of the pill. See your gyneacologist as soon as possible, that's my advice.
  	I do hope everything will be ok for you.


----------



## Olivia Young (Dec 12, 2012)

In relation to this - I did this last night and took 3 thinking it would be harmless as I had missed my pill the day and wanted to be sure I was still getting protection, I've been chucking my guts up since early this morning and the cramps are so painful! Any idea how long this lasts? Anything that can improve this?


----------



## maricel09 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey. I just create my account now and I just read all the messages. The topic is just like me. Last night I take 3 pills because I forgot the 2 days so last night it will be 3. I was afraid now what will be happen.


----------



## rena10 (Oct 9, 2013)

My opinion, some ppl may just get a bad reaction from taking too many at once although if conception has occured in prior days and you missed pills...taking more is not going to stop the pregnancy because you can still have a period while pregnant. its rare but it has happened to 1 out of 10 women. My advice is if anyone does not want to be pregnant NEVER have raw sex after your PERIOD FOR 15 DAYS STRAIGHT...AND you will always miss the conception unsafe days. I have been doing the 'calender method for 14 yrs without any birthcontrol and I have never been pregnant. ...EXAMPLE: your period starts on OCT 3RD (day 1) AND STOPS( ON OCT 8) ok 6 days) ..NOW ..ALWAYS AFTER YOUR LAST BLEEDING DAY IS : 2-3 dry days , usually 2 if your young..(OCT -9-11).....SO...FROM OCT 12TH-OCT 27TH..DO NOT HAVE RAW SEX...U WILL GET PREGO! DO THIS FOR ALL YEAR. SO...OCT 28- TILL YOUR next period starts are safe days.....so JUST MY TIPS ! ..ps. - A woman can only get pregnant for only a week out of each month. if you skip the wetter time...conception wont happen.  (MY background is medical). HOPE THIS HELPS SOME LADIES!


----------



## Meghan Therese (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally a legit forum with normal chicks!!...thank you!   Im In the same boat right now...went to take bc at 9pm and realized I missed 2 days(NEVERDONE THIS). With no hesitation just popped all 3 . ..didn't think anything of it.   Is it best to make myself throw up?  I got a doc appoint in 2 days.  Anything I should do? Many thanks


----------



## cleopatra21 (Aug 15, 2014)

I need help it's Friday 5am and I just remembered to take my pills for Thursday and i just found out that I had also forgotten to take the pill for Wednesday as well so I took 2 pills (Wednesday and Thursday). My usual time to take my pills is 11pm right before bed, do you think I should take my Friday pill on time or wait till Saturday and take 2? Btw, this isn't for birth control I have PCOS and I'm not worried about pregnancy.


----------



## phoebeloves (Aug 15, 2014)

Usually if you miss 3 or more pills you need to throw the pack out and start with a new pack depending on the type of pill you take. Its best to call you doctor and ask to speak to the nurse and she/her will be able to guide you on what to do. If you do take 3 pills at once you will more than likely feel sick but it can't hurt you. 


cleopatra21 said:


> I need help it's Friday 5am and I just remembered to take my pills for Thursday and i just found out that I had also forgotten to take the pill for Wednesday as well so I took 2 pills (Wednesday and Thursday). My usual time to take my pills is 11pm right before bed, do you think I should take my Friday pill on time or wait till Saturday and take 2? Btw, this isn't for birth control I have PCOS and I'm not worried about pregnancy.


----------



## hd13147 (Apr 15, 2015)

This happened to me last night. I had missed 2, took those and then took my third one at the normal time that same day. Last night I woke up every hour throwing up bile. And today I have slight cramps and a mild headache


----------



## blah (May 5, 2015)

nothing happens


----------



## xailah (Jun 3, 2015)

I took 3 pills in just one day. This is what happened. I forgot to take my pill on Sunday. So I take 2 pills on Monday morning. But on the same day (Monday night) I took the pill for Tuesday. What I did, I stop taking pill on Tuesday since I already took it then continue taking pills on Wednesday. I did not vomit nor headache. But I am so worried that I may get pregnant? Is is possible for me to get pregnant? Thanks


----------



## KozHiara (Jan 13, 2017)

*Can anyone help me what to do?!!!*

The last 1week on the pack of the pills i accidentally took the 3pills on 1day, (fri,sat,sun) then after that i stop taking pills next 2days(sat.&sun) I  resumed the remainng tablet on their date i took monday on monday tue on tue. And then now i only have 1day menstruation instead of 5-6days and i got sick what to do?. Now is the day i should start again a new pack,should i start it again?


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 26, 2018)

It does nothing. But I suggest not to do it coz' of your healthy stomach.


----------



## Fifi Lamontagne (Dec 25, 2020)

I had experience with this. I don't think it works and you will probably start bleeding in a day or two.


----------

